# National Safe Boating Week Giveaway



## Jim (May 18, 2020)

This week is National Safe Boating Week, May 16-22, 2020. Please think safety at all times! Bad things can happen in an instant.

Link: https://www.weather.gov/safety/safeboating-week

That being said, to promote the idea of Boat Safety, I am going to be giving away a Rescue Step Ladder for your boat. In my opinion, a Rescue Step is a must-have, especially for folks with small tins. The color of the Rescue Step will be silver.

Rules:
Just Reply with *IN* to this thread and I will pull a number through Random.org Like I usually do. The giveaway will end at the end of Safe Boating Week. 

This is open to all members, and I would love to see this on your boat after you install it. Good Luck to all who enter!:beer:







Please take a moment and check out our Board Sponsor The Rescue step, and really consider putting one on your boat, the life you save may be your own.


----------



## Tacklebuster (May 18, 2020)

IN


----------



## RaisedByWolves (May 18, 2020)

IN!

Thanks Jim!


----------



## lap202 (May 18, 2020)

IN

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blkrvrbart (May 18, 2020)

IN


----------



## Wasilla (May 18, 2020)

IN


----------



## Houndlab (May 19, 2020)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (May 19, 2020)

*IN*


----------



## Frankenfish (May 19, 2020)

IN


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 19, 2020)

IN


----------



## smoke33 (May 19, 2020)

In 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 19, 2020)

In


----------



## LDUBS (May 19, 2020)

In.


----------



## Kismet (May 19, 2020)

*IN*


=D>


----------



## Olhickory7 (May 20, 2020)

In


----------



## killintime (May 20, 2020)

IN


----------



## AquaKing (May 20, 2020)

IN


----------



## Wheels Big (May 20, 2020)

IN


----------



## 81 Mr. Pike (May 21, 2020)

IN


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2020)

Congrats to RaisedByWolves for winning the Rescue Step! 

RaisedByWolves, 
PM me your mailing info so I can send you the step for your boat!

Jim


----------

